
Sweetgreen.el – Order a salad from Emacs - Amorymeltzer
https://github.com/CestDiego/sweetgreen.el
======
zck
The author of this is giving a talk at the next New York Emacs Meetup^1, of
which I'm an organizer. We'd love to have some HN people show up.

We do record talks, so the video will be posted, although not immediately. If
anyone wants to be informed when it's up, let me know (contact info in
profile) and I'll tell you.

[1]: It's on December 7th. Details at [http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Emacs-
Meetup/events/219624700...](http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Emacs-
Meetup/events/219624700/)

------
Albright
Well, I suppose a "Do X from Emacs" link, while still a stale joke, is at
least a respite from all the "Do X from Slack" links flooding HN at this
point.

------
ubercow
Its things like this that make me absolutely love the emacs community.

------
CM30
It reminds me of a vBulletin plugin that let you order a pizza from the admin
dashboard. Except you know, a bit healthier.

------
gnoway
Just to be clear, this is trivial in vim using :!curl. No fancy plugins
required.

~~~
cestdiego
topkek

------
pachydermic
Ha ha what? This is awesome!

------
hellofunk
I wish I could figure this out, but I'm a bit green on this stuff.

